# Population grows in Canada as gov?t imposes limit on some skilled visas



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Canada’s population is above 34 million for the first time ever with some two thirds of the growth down to new*arrivals.The latest figures from Statistics Canada show that the country’s population was 34,019,000 on April 1, an*increase of 88,000 people since it last counted on January 1. But the growth rate of expats has slowed [...]

Click to read the full news article: Population grows in Canada as gov?t imposes limit on some skilled visas...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

